# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Desague de fondo

## Xuquer

Esta semana pasada estuve en un embalse, fui de trabajo y como soy curiosón le pedí al empleado que me acompañaba que, ya que estabamos justo al lado que me abriese el tunel de desague de fondo  :EEK!:  y ... accedió a mi petición.
La puerta que cierra ese tunel es de dimensiones pequeñas, es igual o muy parecida a la que cierra compartimentos estancos  de un submarino  :EEK!:    su apertura y cierre se produce mediante asistencia hidráulica, una pasada.

La sorpresa fué al abrir, la velocidad  del viento era tal que era muy recomendable asirse a algún agarradero, dicha velocidad la provoca el efecto venturi dado la celocidad enorme que llevaba el agua y el caudal considerable que llevaba dicho canal, impresionante, en mi caso no lo había visto nunca.

Hice una foto con el movil...  :Confused:   no la encuentro , estaba dudando de comentar esto y lo de la foto, pero como no pongo el nombre de la presa   :Big Grin: 

bueno, salu2  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Largas galerias hasta llegar a la cota donde se hallan las compuertas de fondo  :Stick Out Tongue: 




La puerta hidráulica que da paso al desague de fondo 





Pistón hidráulico de una de las compuertas 





Disculpad la calidad de las imagenes, son de cacamovil  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Estupendas fotos Xuquer!!

A ver si te pudes colar en algun embalse más  :Wink:

----------

